# My Gear



## 11B2P (May 18, 2006)

Here is my list:

Sony KV-40XBR800 40 inch 4:3 CRT HDTV
Onkyo TX-DS787 (For Pre/Pro duty)
Outlaw 7700 amplifier
Oppo OPDV971H DVD Player
Dish Network 722 HD DVR Receiver
Carver SD/A 490t CD Player
Ascend Acoustics CMT-340 SE (L/C/R)
Ascend Acoustics HTM-200 (L/R/RL/RR)
SVS PB-12 Plus (12.3 woofer)
Behringer DSP1124P Feedback Destroyer Pro 
Xbox 360
Harmony 880 Remote
Various connectors, wires


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Bill... I'd very much like to hear your thoughts on the Ascends in this thread ... I'm about to order the same setup you have, except only one set of surrounds.


----------

